

Visualizing hackers and what they need in a co-founder - pclark
http://blog.omgponi.es/post/335945332/who-needs-a-co-founder

======
osipov
btw, we've tried these yesterday here:

User skillset

[http://manyeyes.alphaworks.ibm.com/manyeyes/files/thumbnails...](http://manyeyes.alphaworks.ibm.com/manyeyes/files/thumbnails/6e5fbdc6-013a-11df-892f-000255111976.wm.png)

Ideal co-founder:

[http://manyeyes.alphaworks.ibm.com/manyeyes/files/thumbnails...](http://manyeyes.alphaworks.ibm.com/manyeyes/files/thumbnails/ca1b9068-013a-11df-901b-000255111976.wm.png)

